# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  El Supremo suspende cautelarmente el acuerdo que frenaba el ATC de Villar de Cañas

## Jonasino

> El Tribunal Supremo ha suspendido cautelarme el acuerdo del Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha, del 28 de junio de 2015, por el que se ampliaba el Espacio Protegido Laguna del Hito y que afectaba a la construcción del Almacén Temporal Centralizado (ATC) en Villar de Cañas (Cuenca), proyecto aprobado por el Consejo de Ministros el 30 de diciembre de 2011.
> 
> La Sala III del alto tribunal revoca esos autos y decreta la suspensión cautelar, lo que comunicará al Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha "para su inmediato cumplimiento", argumentando que, en la ponderación de los intereses públicos y generales en conflicto, es más atendible proseguir las actuaciones para la instalación del ATC.
> 
> Para el Supremo, "con una pronta y correcta gestión de los residuos radiactivos se está amparando a todas las especies animales y al medio en general". Además, en su sentencia añade que "no existe un Plan de Ordenación de los Recursos Naturales que impida la actuación relativa al ATC, sino un acuerdo en el que se decide iniciar un procedimiento para la ampliación del Espacio Protegido y la Modificación del Plan de Ordenación que, de aprobarse, podría generar la mentada contradicción o incompatibilidad".


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/newsle...illar-de-canas

----------

